# Damn you Beretta



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

For making the PX4. I handled one today at Academy Sporting Goods in Lafayette..... Now I MUST own one. 

Beretta, you do realize I will be forced not to eat for a month so I can save money to buy this thing right?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No place around U has 1 to rent?

After today, I like the new Ninety-Two better, myself...


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

Unfortunately, the area I live in, the ranges are few and far between. And none of them have guns for rent.

If I want to find some that will rent, I would probably have to drive to Lafayette and search around. However that is not economical for me at this point in time. 

I'll probably be going back however next month and pix up a new toy. Already set aside 250 this afternoon to get one hehehe.

I also saw a 90-Two today at Lafayette Shooters, but as you are probably familiar with, Lafayette Shooters is mighty proud of their inventory lol. They wanted close to 800 for it! However, I really want the PX4 now. It felt real good in my hands, and well balanced. I also pointed naturally with it, so that is a plus. I figure I will get one and when I got to get my CCW, this will be the model gun I will choose.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the new Ninety Two is sweet - I can't tell ya if its worth the trade of your Brigadier, however. Only U can decide that.

The rep said that eventually, there is a good chance that there will be an inox version. No compact versions are planned right now.


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, the new Ninety Two is sweet - I can't tell ya if its worth the trade of your Brigadier, however. Only U can decide that.


Nah, dont think I'll trade my Brig for it. I love my Brig too much for that. Now have I ruled out a 90-Two for in the future? Absolutely not. Wouldnt mind having one though. If anyone has one they want to give to me for free, I'll take it


----------

